# free live chat similar to bold chat



## monkeyisland90 (Dec 1, 2008)

I want to incorporate live chat into my website and i remember bold chat being a great piece of software and that it was free but i went to there site and saw that there is a fee involved now.... so just wondering if there are any other live chat software that is free and pretty good..


----------



## Miku (Jan 12, 2009)

I use this one.. the free version has a manufacturer link but for me its ok..

phpOnline - Live Customer Support - php online - Dayana Host


----------



## eliteautosound (Aug 25, 2011)

MODERATOR EDIT: spam response removed.


----------

